# Info on aging goats?



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone has a link or can provide info on aging/elderly goats, and any special care and considerations?

I have an elderly gal, missing all of her front teeth, who had a Grand Mal seizure last week. Thankfully, no repeat, and a nice long conversation with my dad gleaned the only info I have: possibly a heart attack/stroke, or even a thump on the head somewhere way back in her unknown history. She seems very healthy, eats very well, and is perky. Her coat is shiny and pretty, feet have been a pain, but now look like normal goat hooves. She does eat, but uses her back teeth to cut off sections. She has no lumps, bumps, wounds, discharge, or anything else suggestive of illness. Eyes are clear and bright. 

I did a websearch on seizures in goats, and came up with some nuggets, although nothing fit. I really at this point feel like every trip to visit them will find her dead on the floor, and I'm not liking that very much. I was aware when I brought her home that her time was very limited, but I don't feel ready to say goodbye to her just yet.

I thought I had read somewhere that aged goats in decline might stop eating and just sort of waste away? idk.. I'd like to have some sort of warning when she's really on her way out (as much as possible), and I don't know if this seizure was that sign, or something completely different. Not to mention, I only have the two. When this one passes, my younger girl will be by herself, and I worry about that. The younger girl is very dependent on old Granny, and doesn't let her out of her sight.


Thanks guys!
Meghan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Meghan,
I so feel for you. All you can do is give her what ever she will eat. I would offer her oatmeal with raisins and Molasses. I did that for my old lady (LIZ) that dies last year at the age of 15 from Cancer. Now she had a full mouth of teeth, and she really did start to "fade" away. She never looked real bad, but she was not as fat as she use to be.
Liz and I were able to talk to each other and we knew what each other was saying. She was in the barn one day and I just new she was not feeling good, and it just might be the end. I went in with her, sat down and was petting her. i asked her if it was time, and she just looked at me and with a very quite baaaa. I told her that she should go outside and soak up some sun. She got up went outside and laid outside next to the barn where she was looking over a beautiful field, and died 5 minutes later. 
But until that day I feed her what ever she wanted to eat. I did not care what it was at all. If they have a seizer she might have another one. Just be prepared for it and if it is a bad one she might need to be put down.
God bless and good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I know how you fell we had a nubian doe named Maggie that was very sweet and gentle .She thought she was a puppy and followed you everywhere. We did pretty much the same as sweetgoats and when it was time we understood that she lived a long healthy life. I wish there was more I could do/say to help you.


----------

